# New model at T-Shirt Models!



## tortus32 (Mar 31, 2005)

Introducing Nikki.

http://www.t-shirtmodels.com/images/nikki/nikkiTHB.jpg

See if you can find her at t-shirtmodels.com

Bill


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Bill!


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I was wondering about this site... I was looking at nikki...Anyone have any experiance with this site? T-Shirt Models And More! looks like a deal... just wondering if anyone has some input.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, that's a pretty cool idea, but seems a little overpriced. I wonder if there are more places locally, that you could get for less $$$.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen this before in another thread. I believe Rodney supplied the link. If you do a search, you should be able to turn up the other thread for more info and input.

If I remember, I believe it was discussed to approach newer models who may do the shoot free in trade for an opportunity to build their portfolio. 

Good luck.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Wow, that's a pretty cool idea, but seems a little overpriced. I wonder if there are more places locally, that you could get for less $$$.



hooters  lol

We have the hooter girls come and caddy our golf tourney's... they get paid on tips.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Depending on what your designs are, you could probably find girls through friends, family, churches, walking through Walmart, etc.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Wal Mart Greeter = hot!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

C'mon, you know that's where all of the pretty people hang out!


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I see where this is going. Thanks guys.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I will say, professional models appear different in print than your "everyday" girl will b/c of poise, still, not all models are created equally. Contacting local talent agencies and local modeling schools can be a great resource for less pricey help. Good luck.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I need male models, but they should probably look more realistic like my market. They guys on that site, are little to "metrosexual" looking. I need mountainmen! LOL!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Your shirts are too nice, you need Cabela's models!


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I live in rural Maine, not much here. This is why I look to the internet for help. Not alot of talent agencies here. Everyone leaves for the city to get this kind of work .


----------



## TealTown Ink (Feb 14, 2008)

It is preferred that the models get to keep what they want. Lol. I'm sure that is preferred. I'd prefer to get pictures for free... oh wait I do.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

krokker said:


> I live in rural Maine, not much here. This is why I look to the internet for help. Not alot of talent agencies here. Everyone leaves for the city to get this kind of work .


Does that mean you'd have to travel to the city to meet with the model there? Do you have a local photographer that has a studio, or a local town newspaper with a photographer? Just wondering how small is small. I'd say the same thing about my town, but it's all relative, ya know?


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I bet I could go up to Cabela's and recruit some models. Let them keep what they model, and not have to pay a penny more. Although, I think with this market, I couldn't actually use the term "model" or I don't think they'd do it. LOL!!

I had a vision in mind of maybe a few guys sitting around in a lodge drinking a few beers, by the fire, with big trophy heads on the log pine walls.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, if anyone can supply models or find models for me, let me know.
I will need some models (preferably based on the "Will-model-for-free-tshirts" concept) in mid-April or May.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> I bet I could go up to Cabela's and recruit some models. Let them keep what they model, and not have to pay a penny more. Although, I think with this market, I couldn't actually use the term "model" or I don't think they'd do it. LOL!!
> 
> I had a vision in mind of maybe a few guys sitting around in a lodge drinking a few beers, by the fire, with big trophy heads on the log pine walls.


 
Sounds just like Cabela's catalog, minus the beer. It's perfect for your product. Your site and shirts are super nice. What a great idea to find "real" guys at Cabela's. I wonder if they'd ever let you do a shoot on the premises. I wonder what would get to them say yes. Their stores are just a perfect setting for a shoot. Be great to get your shirts in there. Oh well, best wishes, Ann. Hope it all works out for you, I love your shirts, and pics, and wish you much success. If in the end, something works out with your idea of getting the guys from Cabela's, will you update the thread? I'd love to know.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Xeon said:


> Oh, if anyone can supply models or find models for me, let me know.
> I will need some models (preferably based on the "Will-model-for-free-tshirts" concept) in mid-April or May.


Seriously?


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Kelly,
I eventually want to have our stuff in Cabela's and the like. It's all about cash flow and advertising, and marketing, marketing, marketing. We're making a LOT of new contacts right now to network with. Keeps us very busy!
It's amazing what kind of ideas can spark up when you're brainstormin' eh???

Thanks again!
Ann


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

krokker said:


> I was wondering about this site... I was looking at nikki...Anyone have any experiance with this site? T-Shirt Models And More! looks like a deal... just wondering if anyone has some input.


Rodney used them for the forum tees: T-Shirt Forums Merchandise Store (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Rodney used them for the forum tees: T-Shirt Forums Merchandise Store (Powered by CubeCart)


 
Help! Where? I can't find them.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Thanks Kelly,
> I eventually want to have our stuff in Cabela's and the like. It's all about cash flow and advertising, and marketing, marketing, marketing. We're making a LOT of new contacts right now to network with. Keeps us very busy!
> It's amazing what kind of ideas can spark up when you're brainstormin' eh???
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's fun! I'll show my hub your designs today. I know him, your stuff is perfect. It seems perfect for Cabelas (or the like). We have a local hunting store, I could see them being proud to offer your line. I'll be wishing you the best. Be great to see where you go...

I'm going to post a pic for you in the other thread.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Help! Where? I can't find them.


Click on the shirt design picture, then you'll see the model wearing the shirt.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Girlzndollz said:


> Help! Where? I can't find them.


When you get to the "store" page, click on one of the t-shirt designs, then you will see the models from the website.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Got it, thanks guys.

She's one of the prettier ones. I like the Trupeteer pic, looks good. So that can work out very nicely. It's a good concept. It comes to $18.75 per shirt for a finished print. If you're going use that design for a good long while, that's not too bad.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

kriscad said:


> hooters  lol
> 
> We have the hooter girls come and caddy our golf tourney's... they get paid on tips.


Anyone else find the humor in that statement.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> I need male models, but they should probably look more realistic like my market. They guys on that site, are little to "metrosexual" looking. I need mountainmen! LOL!


Have you had therapy regarding these issues.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Cooper your shirts are really cool. You should just post an ad at a local game and fish shop that offers free 30 packs of beer for models....I would definitely do it lol

Otherwise colleges are always a good place to look. You can talk to the registration office and can usually post a flyer with your contact information for models. I am in college and a friend of mine is trying to get into the modeling biz, so you never know, you could get lucky and land the next big thing.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Peace2TheRest said:


> Cooper your shirts are really cool. You should just post an ad at a local game and fish shop that offers free 30 packs of beer for models....I would definitely do it lol
> 
> Otherwise colleges are always a good place to look. You can talk to the registration office and can usually post a flyer with your contact information for models. I am in college and a friend of mine is trying to get into the modeling biz, so you never know, you could get lucky and land the next big thing.


You should recruit at West Virginia. I believe they are the West Virginia Mountaineers.


----------

